

Heavy Hangs The Bandwidth That Torrents The Crown - crb
http://ihnatko.com/2012/02/20/heavy-hangs-the-bandwidth-that-torrents-the-crown/

======
pbreit
Sorry, but Andy Inahtko is a moron. He completely bungled the whole iPhone
mute switch thing. And now he suggests that torrenters claim they are "forced"
to steal? Puh-lease. Saying "no one's entitled to anything" is just a stupid
argument. And anyone with half a brain has moved beyond comparing the theft of
atoms and bits. Sheesh.

